# Eggs?



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Could someone explain the need to eat egg whites only? I realise this is where the majority of the protein is, but surely the majority of good nutrients is in the yolks? I also realise that no-one states eat egg white only but it's always six egg whites and two yolks or something similar. I would eat four whole eggs at breakfast a couple of times a week, is this a bad idea for someone trying to lose weight? Just curious to hear what the learned folks on hear think.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

i love eggs and it sucks big time that you can only eat a few as my mate keeps over 70 hens and ive got an abundance of them for nowt


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Its not the fact that you NEED to eat the egg whites only.

The yolk, contains all the good fats (omega 6) and all the nutrietns, and half the protein.

Its just that the yolk is fatty so thats why people tend to eat say 1-2 yolks and 4-to however meany egg whites.


----------



## Alec (Jul 7, 2009)

Protein is basically in the whites and the sweet tasting part is the fat bit which is the yolks... However, some fat is good for you, one does not want to erradicate all fats from his or her diet. So basically 2 whole eggs and 4 egg whites. I tend use 8 egg whites and 4 whole eggs, 1st ill fry some onions in a little oil, when onions are soft ill add whole tin of tomatoes and add salt and curry powders, when all the sauce turns a bright red then bang the eggs in and keep cooking till there well scrambled, this is one tasy meal...


----------



## Alec (Jul 7, 2009)

p.s. i dont eat this in all one sitting


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers Opeth/Alec. I think I'm doing no real harm with the four eggs a couple of times a week, rest of my diet is pretty clean.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it depends on the individuals goals and metabolism that defines if they eat more whites than whole eggs....


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

In my case then I should eat more whites than whole eggs then. Thanks Scarb.


----------



## ricky2allan (Jul 23, 2009)

this was advice i was looking for

cheers guys


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought it was to do with cholesterol aswell with the yolk giving you the bad cholesterol if you eat too much - could be wrong though!?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think these days its too expensive to throw the yolks away,better of to just eat a couple of eggs and either buy some albumen powder or just top up with whey..

sits here and thinks about pikey necking half a litre of egg...shudders... :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Ftblk36 said:


> Could someone explain the need to eat egg whites only? I realise this is where the majority of the protein is, but surely the majority of good nutrients is in the yolks? I also realise that no-one states eat egg white only but it's always six egg whites and two yolks or something similar. I would eat four whole eggs at breakfast a couple of times a week, is this a bad idea for someone trying to lose weight? Just curious to hear what the learned folks on hear think.


mickeygg's warmest. It's the old Cholesterol in Egg's debate again. There's 200mg of Cholesterol in and Egg. That 200mg is LDL (Bad) and HDL (Good)of which their is more HDL. It's recommended that you limit your dietary LDL (Bad) cholesterol intake to less than 300 mg a day to stave off health problem's. Average fat content is 5.8g. 1.7g is Saturated. 2.3g is Monounsaturated and 0.9g is Polyunsaturated. These fat's are more likely to deposit themselve's in your arterial system than around your waist!


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Now that's an answer cheers Gazz....


----------



## dan6311 (Aug 26, 2009)

How does everyone have their eggs? Is there a preferable method? As I work shifts I don't really have the time/patience to fry/poach/scramble eggs at 5am! Are they still just as good for me if I was to hardboil them the night before, keep them in the fridge and eat them for breakfast?


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi dan erm well i poach mine and work shifts so get home at 635 go gym at 830 back for 930 4 eggs poached , but i used to work days and took 8 eggs hard boiled in a day(when they were damn cheaper)just threw the middle as i don't like hard yolks lol and ate the egg whites

hope this helps

danny


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

big fluffy omlette for me.. off sesaon 4whole eggs.. diet time.. 4egg whites 1yolk... oh the omlette has a scoop of strawberry protein in it aswell.. mmmmmmm yum..


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

yep omelettes for me too, never tryied whey in it but loads of veg and what ever meats are laying around etc


----------



## Poser (Sep 8, 2009)

i have three eggs for breakfast and one yolk..that sonly as i dotn like the yolk unles its runny,lol.

But i think there is no harm how many you eat.

i think Gazz sums it up the best 

Ant


----------



## dudley (Nov 7, 2008)

i just crack mine into a glass 5 whole eggs bit of semi milk mix and drink it is this bad for you to take them this way i just find it alot easier and quicker all done in less than 1 min


----------



## happyface83 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have 5 eggs with 1 yolk, it is cholesterol I was worried about.


----------

